# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Re: Les chanceux de Becej

## loulouk

quelques photos de merlin ( rauhs ) tit pèpère ets chouchouté et vis comme un petit prince auprès de ses maitres

----------


## Youki

Quelle joie de voir toutes ces nouvelles photos  :amour:

----------


## Lolajo

Des petite nouvelles en photo et vidéo de la tribu qui va très bien   ::  









(la vidéo va suivre des petits loulous en...manteaux! lol)  :lol2:

----------


## Lolajo

[flash=425,344:1mmos74g]http://www.youtube.com/v/wMqPxy1k2d4?hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:1mmos74g]

----------


## loulouk

ahh la pseedy comment elle aime sa maman !   :kao3:   et le rose lui va bien !   :kao3:  , sont beaux tous les 3   :kao1: 

merci pour les nouvelles   :merci:  :merci:

----------


## magali32460

::   ils ont de chouettes tenues une fois les petits belges!!!! et une super forme  :lol2:  ça cavale dans tous les sens, vous leur donnez quoi à manger?  :amour4:

----------


## Lolajo

Des croquettes et des bonbons mdrrr   ::   ::

----------


## magali32460

en tout cas ça leur réussi, Speedy est radieuse et  vos deux autres demi portions sont trop mignons   ::   ::

----------


## Lolajo

C'est vrai que speedy est bien plus belle encore! Son poil s'est eclairci car on elimine un max de poil mort grace au furminat*r et ca lui fait bcp de bien (elle ne se gratte plus   :Embarrassment: k:  ). Son poils est plus beau et brillant!

Elle a aussi changé de regard, elle a encore un peu l'air timiden mais on voit qu'elle est heureuse  :amour:   Ca nous fait très plaisir!

Comme vous pouvez tous le voir, elle a apprit a marcher sans laisse sans s'éloigner de nous et a du rappel.

Sur 2 semaines, ses progres ont été énorme, elle qui était déja si parfaite  :ange2: 

On l'aime de tout notre coeur!    ::    a speedy

----------


## magali32460

::   à Speedy qu'elle soit heureuse à vos côtés et réciproquement  :merci:

----------


## chupachup

Merci Lola pour  ces belles photos !!! et surtout cette belle vidéo !!
Quel beau petit blouson !!    ::   :amour:

----------


## Youki

Oooh la Speedy  :amour: 
 Et quelle jolie petite tribu  :amour:  :amour: 

 :merci:  Lola

----------


## oli83

::   trop mimi cees trois loulous   :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  speedy et sa tribu sont trop top mimi   ::   trois loulous c'est une belle petite famille   :applause2:  bonne soirée a tous   ::

----------


## loulouk

un petit medley de belles video 

brownie et topsie   :kao3: 

[flash=425,335:uqhlcbwq]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh0zlv_img-1578_animals[/flash:uqhlcbwq]

[flash=425,335:uqhlcbwq]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh11v2_img-1579_animals[/flash:uqhlcbwq]

[flash=425,335:uqhlcbwq]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh11wm_img-1580_animals[/flash:uqhlcbwq]

[flash=425,335:uqhlcbwq]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh11z6_img-1583_animals[/flash:uqhlcbwq]

[flash=425,335:uqhlcbwq]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh120n_img-1600_animals[/flash:uqhlcbwq]

----------


## loulouk

une minnie toute douce  :bisous2: 

[flash=425,335:3dsp0ypb]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh1242_img-1627_animals[/flash:3dsp0ypb]

[flash=425,335:3dsp0ypb]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh1298_img-1628_animals[/flash:3dsp0ypb]

[flash=425,335:3dsp0ypb]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh12c4_img-1646_animals[/flash:3dsp0ypb]

[flash=425,335:3dsp0ypb]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh12fn_img-1647_animals[/flash:3dsp0ypb]

[flash=425,335:3dsp0ypb]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xh12hj_img-1648_animals[/flash:3dsp0ypb]

----------


## anniec

Belles photos, merci  ::

----------


## chupachup

Stan et sa nouvelle copine...

----------


## astings

::   ::

----------


## Pralinette07

Bonjour des nouvelles de ryû alias arak ( je viens juste de voir que c'est ici pour poster quelques nouvelles ).
Bon OK y'a beaucoup de photos j'exagère , mais mon loulou est magnifique ;D . 
L'occasion est venue pour essayer de le "lâcher" ( j'avoue que j'avais très peur) mais il a du rappel  :Smile:  Formidable !


A la campagne ( il aimait bien observer les moutons )



A la mer, il s'éclate ! mais avait peur des vagues  :: 



Au niveau social , il a encore peur des inconnus et je pense que ça ne changera pas ( ce qui est normal après ce qu'il a vécu), en promenade il ignore les gens qui passent à côté de lui et ensuite dès qu'ils ont le dos tourner il vient les sentir, alors les gens ont peur  ::  , sinon il s'entend bien avec les autres chiens sauf si ceux ci aboient après lui ,il prend vite peur. 
C'est un loulou extra on ne pouvait pas rêver mieux, il adore les câlins et ça tombe bien nous aussi.  ::

----------


## chupachup

<3

----------


## astings

::

----------


## chupachup

Et une petite Kimba adoptée en Finlande, avec un copain espagnol, sauvé lui aussi  ::

----------


## Kéline

Merci beaucoup Pralinette pour les (multiples  ::  ) photos, on adore ça  :: 
Il est toujours aussi  :: 
Hihi il renifle les gens par derrière ^^ tant qu'il ne les mord pas, ça va  :: 
C'est super si vous pouvez le lâcher, votre confiance viendra petit à petit, après ça sera tout naturel de le lâcher.

----------


## lou83

Bonjour,
A tout ceux qui ont adopté un petit chien de Becej et encore plus à tout ceux qui HESITENT, je dédie ce petit récit que j'ai écris suite à l'adoption de Youri (Rale au refuge) il y a trois ans.
Il est actuellement en téléchargement *GRATUIT* sur Amazon :
http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_nos...ouri+de+Serbie
j*usqu'au 22 août minuit !*
Profitez en et surtout laissez un commentaire sur Amazon!

----------


## Coline54

> Bonjour,
> A tout ceux qui ont adopté un petit chien de Becej et encore plus à tout ceux qui HESITENT, je dédie ce petit récit que j'ai écris suite à l'adoption de Youri (Rale au refuge) il y a trois ans.
> Il est actuellement en téléchargement *GRATUIT* sur Amazon :
> http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_nos...ouri+de+Serbie
> j*usqu'au 22 août minuit !*
> Profitez en et surtout laissez un commentaire sur Amazon!


je viens de tout lire d'une traite bravo pour ce texte qui fait passer des larmes aux sourires  :Smile:

----------


## lou83

DEJA ??? Colline tu es le TGV de la lecture !!!!! ::  :: 

N'oublie pas de laisser un petit commentaire car ça met le livre en valeur et ça amène forcement d'autres lecteurs.
Merci !

----------


## Coline54

c'est fait  :Smile:

----------


## lou83

Merci ! ::

----------


## chupachup

Suada va bien  :Smile:

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Savez vous comment vont Blue Eyes et Luc (renommé je-sais-plus-comment) svp ?

----------


## chupachup

Je vois Luc, renommé Linhk demain! Il va super bien. Quant à Blue Eyes, toujours en Allemagne avec ses maitres!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## chupachup

On l'aperçoit ici aussi  ::

----------


## Am Stram Gram

J'espère qu'il y aura des photos demain  :: 

Et Evo, comment elle va ? Est ce qu'elle a fini par retrouver la ligne ?^^

----------


## chupachup

Je vois aussi Evo, renommée Yéva aujourd'hui. Pas de soucis pour les photos et non malheureusement elle n'a pas retrouvé la ligne... Elle a perdu du poids mais elle est toujours enrobée.

----------


## chupachup

Petit contre temps, je n'ai pas pu voir Luc et Evo, mais ils vont super bien. Des nouvelles de Thai, pour ceux qui avait suivi, adopté en Finlande :   

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des nouvelles de Praline, adoptée il y a 3 ans  :Smile:

----------


## chupachup

Et la petite Star, adoptée il y a 3 ans elle aussi :

----------


## chupachup

Kiara adoptée en Finlande au printemps :

----------


## chupachup



----------


## loulouk

> Des nouvelles de Praline, adoptée il y a 3 ans


elle a pris de la bedaine la poulette  ::

----------


## chupachup

Oui, elle a même appris à monter sur les chaises pour "regarder" ce qui se passe à table parait-il...

----------


## chupachup

Pour le plaisir des yeux... Emy attendait depuis presque 5 ans dans la boue, elle était invisible et intouchable... En juin dernier nous avons vu qu'elle n'allait pas tenir très longtemps, la déprime l'avait gagné depuis déjà un moment. La voici au refuge en juin dernier :   Et... enfin... en aout dernier, une bonne âme a repéré cette chienne en detresse et l'a adopté en Finlande... Contre toutes attentes... Emy revit...

----------


## saïma

Magnifique !!

Voilà la preuve que tous les chiens peuvent connaître le bonheur avec des familles bien à eux !! ::  ::  ::

----------


## chupachup

Riki va bien  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mariane

RIKI est magnifique  ::  ::  ::  . Quel bonheur de le voir si heureux   ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## oli83

Rony (  Becej) ::  Tess  ::  , Louna  :: mes AAAmours

----------


## chupachup

Une petite photo de Blue eyes pour ses admirateurs  :Smile:

----------


## lou83

::  ::   Magnifique !

----------


## chupachup

Et notre King! il est pas mieux là ? au chaud dans son panier super douillet ??

----------


## lou83

Que du bonheur pour ce beau nounours! ::

----------


## chupachup

C'est noel avant l'heure pour King

----------


## Stephanie24

Rhooo lala, comme son regard a changé... 

Profites mon tout beau, profites de la vie, des calins, de l'amour...

----------


## chupachup

Toute l'équipe de   

vous souhaite de Joyeuses Fêtes!Nous vous remercions du fond du cœur d'avoir suivi nos actions, de nous avoir aidé et/ou d'avoir adopté un petit Serbe de notre refuge. 

Pour cette nouvelle année nous souhaitons moins de misère, moins d'empoisonnements, moins de bagarres, moins d'abandon.Nous souhaitons beaucoup d'adoptions, de joie, de bonheur et d'amour pour tous les animaux en détresse.  Nous remercions encore et toujours tous les fidèles de notre petite association, qui grâce à leurs diffusions, leur générosité et leur grand coeur nous ont permis de rapatrier à ce jour, depuis 2009 : 

133 chiens en France, en Belgique et en Suisse ; 

150 chiens en Finlande ; 

50 chiens en Allemagne. 

Soit 333 poussins serbes sortis de l'enfer !

Et on ne va pas s'arrêter là, l'année 2014 nous promet encore beaucoup d'adoptions et d'amour.Parce que l'amour n'a pas de frontière...

Pleins de câlins à votre (vos) compagnon(s) et à très bientôt !!

***

Céline et Lydia*

* PS : N'hésitez jamais à nous envoyer des belles photos de vos toutous... Nous sommes toujours très émues de les voir heureux*

----------


## loulouk

aller hop je remonte ce post pour donner quelques nouvelles de mon shorty,

déjà 4 ans qu'il est avec nous, le temps file à une vitesse,
il fêtera ses 7 ans cet été et se porte comme un charme,
depuis lui nous avons adoptés d'autres chiens, de tous horizons et malgrés son petit caractère il est ami avec tout le monde,
il adoooore laver les oreilles de ses copains ( surtout baloo et neuneu ) 

son plus grand hobby ? monter sur le toit du garage pour engueuler les voisins  ::  ( mon voisin le plus proche l'a surnommé le rouspeteur lol ) 









j'ai pris quelques kilos, mais je suis tellement gourmand aussi ...  :: 


à bientôt les copains  ::  ::

----------


## chupachup

trop chou le petit canapé avec le chat ^^

----------


## chupachup

Spike va bien  :Smile:

----------


## MARIE-FRANCE

Hier cela a fait 5 ans que Scottic est entrée dans notre maison et dans notre lit  :: 

Par contre un événement est venu nous contrarier car Scottic a par deux fois hurler dans la nuit la semaine dernière , complètement tétanisée 

Direction véto et trois solutions sont à envisager soit crise d'épilepsie , soit arthrose cervicale ou hernie discale
Un premier traitement a été donné contre la douleur et si cela recommence nous devrons la filmer pendant sa crise 

Dans 10 jours , des examens seront à l'ordre du jour pour confirmer un des diagnostics 

Par contre depuis elle est redevenue notre petite Scottic toujours aussi joyeuse et câline , notre petite reine 



j'ai des photos mais je ne peux toujours pas les mettre donc si quelqu'un veut bien m'envoyer son mail en MP merci d'avance

----------


## chupachup

nobodysdog@Hotmail.fr 

Merci beaucoup pour les nouvelles de Scottic !!!!

----------

